# Rocket Appartamento v ECM Mechanika slim



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi,

I am looking for a smaller footprint machine. I currently have a Rocket premium plus Giotto with PID. Looking at Appartamento and the new ECM Mechanika slim. Around £300+ difference. Anybody any thoughts?


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

You can compare them spec-wise in my Google sheet here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_w6DpJQkThDS-P612-SOeq3FXbSx03Hs5ZVA9esspPs/edit?usp=sharing

IMO the Mechanika Slim is better in probably every way.

As far as aesthetics and the ability to taste those differences in the cup is a whole other matter though. And if it's worth the upcharge is something only you can answer


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Rocket for your Italian flair, ECM for your German engineering. In reality your grinder, beans, skill will have more impact than getting one of those excellent machines over the other.


----------



## barrymckenna (Oct 26, 2017)

Saw a Slim a few days ago. Very compact even compared to the Appartamento. It has stainless steel insulated boilers, an additional pressure gauge, a better cup holder and just seemed a better built machine than the rocket. Think I'm going to go for one over the rocket too in the near future


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Loving the spreadsheet 

Very similar thread the other week.

Conclusion was similar to what's happening here - both great machines though in terms of quality of components and build etc the ECM is a step on


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you for your thoughts everyone. The ECM is very tempting. Need to sell my Rocket first!


----------



## Tanax (Mar 9, 2015)

Rolo said:


> Thank you for your thoughts everyone. The ECM is very tempting. Need to sell my Rocket first!


No probs. Let us know what you went for!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just keep in mind that ACS will be launching the Minima very soon...very well built and might be worth waiting for, especially if there are some early forum deals! The Minima is also a dual boiler PID machine...but tiny.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Just keep in mind that ACS will be launching the Minima very soon...very well built and might be worth waiting for, especially if there are some early forum deals! The Minima is also a dual boiler PID machine...but tiny.


Are you doing a review Dave?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

kennyboy993 said:


> Are you doing a review Dave?


I think I could be getting a production (well pre production) unit in a week or so....which is good timing because I am finishing off a review of another pre-production machine from a different manufacturer. It's been a lot of work (current machine I have), but the light is at the end of the tunnel now. So as soon as the Minima arrives I will be onto it. I will be loving every minute of it, because any questions, comments or issues and I can get them right back to the designer and owner of the company immediately.


----------

